# Sottosuolo roccioso



## JOJAO

Ciao a tutti
come traduco:

"xxx è usato per la demolizione dei sottosuoli rocciosi" ?

Il contesto è una brochure e la frase descrive un utensile (prodotto pubblicizzato)

"subsurface rock demolition" vi sembra corretto?
Io sono in dubbio sul Subsurface...

Chi mi aiuta? Grazieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Jojao 

Direi "XXX is used for bebdrock demolition", ma forse esiste un termine più preciso di "demolizione"  ... aspetta altri suggerimenti!


----------



## Teerex51

Il brand del prodotto non serve, ma una descrizione sì: è un martello, un trapano, un candelotto di dinamite?


----------



## Anja.Ann

... Crushing or blasting, Tee?


----------



## JOJAO

*U*n martello idraulico, grazie!


----------



## Teerex51

JOJAO said:


> un martello idraulico, grazie!



_Hydraulic hammer_ AKA _Rock Breaker_ (for demolition, trenching, rubble reduction, etc.)


----------



## JOJAO

*G*razie Teerex, ma a me non serve la traduzione di martello idraulico...
A me servirebbe sapere se 
è corretto tradurre
_demolizione dei sottosuoli rocciosi_
con
_subsurface rock demolition_


----------



## Teerex51

Io non vedo il bisogno di utilizzare _subsurface. _


----------



## JOJAO

Allora potresti darmi un'alternativa?


----------



## Teerex51

Sì, toglilo e basta...


----------



## Lorena1970

Io direi "rocky subsoil"  Ma concordo che lo puoi evitare se dici "heavy demolitions".
Tee...?


----------



## Teerex51

Ciao Lo, ho consultato "n" siti di settore (_Rock Breakers_) e nessuno parla di _subsoil. _Sono solo menzionati _demolition, trenching, rubble reduction, concrete.
_La tua proposta di_ heavy demolition _mi sembra valida perchè sintetizza il tutto.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao a tutti  

Scusatemi, non sono esperta e, probabilmente, ciò che è lampante per voi, non lo è per me: "Pincopalla_ è usato per _la demolizione dei sottosuoli rocciosi" fornisce qualche informazione in più rispetto a "Pincopalla è usato per le demolizioni pesanti"  

Se la descrizione appare nel catalogo di un'azienda produttrice di vari macchinari per la demolizione pesante, immagino dovrebbe essere importante che ogni macchinario venga descritto per l'operazione specifica che svolge, non per la categoria generica di macchinari a cui appartiene ...  se un sostrato roccioso richiede un martello idraulico per essere demolito, probabilmente per demolire una struttura in cemento armato esiste il robot telecomandato ... perché non precisare per "strati rocciosi nel sottosuolo"?


----------



## Lorena1970

Direi che il punto è che un hydraulic hammer in sè non si definisce come utensile per la demolizione specifica di sottosuoli rocciosi ma piuttosto come utensile per "heavy demolitions", mentre sono gli accessori del hydraulic hammer che possono essere specifici per la demolizione di sottosuoli rocciosi (The FLAT CHISEL hydraulic hammer tool is designed for general use with  additional cutting action, including            drawing pits in rocky subsoil and separating rock slabs)


----------



## Teerex51

Lorena1970 said:


> Direi che il punto è che un hydraulic hammer in sè non si definisce come utensile per la demolizione specifica di sottosuoli rocciosi ma piuttosto come utensile per "heavy demolitions", mentre sono gli accessori del hydraulic hammer che possono essere specifici per la demolizione di sottosuoli rocciosi



Appunto. Altrimenti sarebbe come dire che ti serve un martello diverso per appendere quadri d'autore oppure stampe fotografiche.


----------



## Lorena1970

Teerex51 said:


> Appunto. Altrimenti sarebbe come dire che ti serve un martello diverso per appendere quadri d'autore oppure stampe fotografiche.


O anche un trapano diverso per forare il muro oppure il legno...


----------



## Anja.Ann

Dev'esservi sfuggito qualcosa ...  non ho mai detto di precisare nella traduzione che si tratta di un "martello idraulico" , bensì di precisare che si tratta di demolizione di "sottosuoli rocciosi" (non demolizioni pesanti in generale). 

Traduzioni a parte, mi pare un tantino azzardato dire che "demolizione di _sottuosuoli rocciosi_" equivale a "demolizioni _pesanti_" (tutte, indistintamente) ... sarebbe come se, nel mio settore, si dicesse "quest'apparecchiatura è usata per l'angiografia sottrattiva" (esame specifico) o, indistintamente, "quest'apparecchiatura è usata per fare radiologia" (tutta, indistintamente) ...  

Mi spiace, ma non mi trovate d'accordo


----------



## Teerex51

Anja.Ann said:


> Mi spiace, ma non mi trovate d'accordo



Fair enough. I have to say, though, I find "sottosuoli" a pointless addition. Surely, this rock breaker works equally well on rocky ground as it does on subsurface rocks. 

This obsession with a blindly literal translation has me stumped . If this were mine to translate, I'd just as soon render it with: 

_HYZ Hydraulic Hammer: heavy-duty rock breaker for trenching and demolition.

_As Lorena pointed out earlier, you use _one rock breaker _and change tools depending on the material you need to break.

Can we move on now? Not unlike the OP himself, I see my interest fading fast.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Not at all: nothing to do with literal translations  and we can't move on .

This is critical to me: "Il contesto è una brochure e la frase descrive un utensile (prodotto pubblicizzato)" 

Now, the product is described as "xxx è usato per la demolizione dei sottosuoli rocciosi" and, guess what, ... there is another catalogue describing another product included in this company's range ... let's say "xxx è usato per la demolizione di strutture in cemento armato" and then, again "xxx è usato per la demolizione di navi" ... uh! This company has so many products, so many catalogues and they all describe the same thing: "heavy demolitions"


----------



## Teerex51

Hi Anja, I think you're hyperventilating....

I respectfully submit my earlier abject attempt at a translation  which I do stand by:


> _HYZ Hydraulic Hammer: heavy-duty rock breaker for trenching and demolition._


If and when we come across the other hammer, the one they use for ship-breaking, we can call it: _heavy-duty hydraulic hammer for ship-breaking_. Amazing, huh?

Now it's your turn, honeybunch.  Let's see your translation...


----------



## Anja.Ann

Come on, prof! You're kidding me. You've already changed your mind and translation too  

You cannot be sure that it could work ... I'm not saying that my translation is correct or may work better: honestly, I can't understand why you would avoid a detail, a piece of information which, on the contrary, may be needed. 

There are different possibilities ... what if the same catalogue is describing all the types of demolitions your hydraulic hammer can do? 

- XXX è usato per la demolizione di sottostrati rocciosi, demolizione di edifici, ponti, strutture in cemento armato ..." I would not limit the different described applications to "heavy demolitions", would you?


----------



## Teerex51

Anja.Ann said:


> Come on, prof! You're kidding me. You've already changed your mind and translation too



No way, nohow, dear. I'm sticking to my earlier translation (I just added _heavy-duty_ in deference to Lorena's input, which I thinks makes sense). 

Are we still talking about the goddarned _subsoil?_ What does a hydraulic hammer do to the rock _subsoil_ that it can't do to _surface_ rock, for crying out loud? _Sottosuolo_ is "Strato di terreno che si trova al di sotto della superficie", no debate there, right?

So you scrape away the surface dirt with a bulldozer blade and start hammering at the rock. If you don't have surface dirt, you take the hammer straight to the rock. Same hammer, same job. The stupid _sottosuolo_ is just a royal waste of time for all of us.

Can I go to the playground now and run with the other kids?


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ok, ok, must admit, I hate disagreeing with you, but ...



> Are we still talking about the goddarned _subsoil?_



No, in my opinion, we are talking about a missing piece of information,  but since the OP does not provide any additional context ... I think I'll stop here  

Oh, yes, darling ... join your little friends and enjoy yourself in the playground!


----------



## JOJAO

pECCATO, NON ERO ON LINE, ALTRIMENTI SAREI INTERVENUTA PRIMA IN QUESTA DISCUSSIONE...
ANJA ha perfettamente ragione: la mia necessità era di descrivere QUELL' utensile nello specifico, che si usa per la _demolizione dei sottosuoli rocciosi. _Nella stessa brochure infatti si descrivono altri utensili, ideali per altri generi di demolizione... Lorena ha praticamente citato qualcuno che fa esattamente quello che facciamo noi (il Flat chisel è anche uno dei nostri prodotti...) 
Fattostà che questo SUBSURFACE ,che mi creava dubbi, non è piaciuto a nessuno. Quindi ne deduco che dovrei eliminarlo da questa brochure..
Grazie a tutti


----------



## Lorena1970

JOJAO said:


> Lorena ha praticamente citato qualcuno che fa esattamente quello che facciamo noi (il Flat chisel è anche uno dei nostri prodotti...)


 Ah...! Per precisione: dovevi descrivere l'accessorio o il martello idraulico in sè...?


----------



## Anja.Ann

JOJAO said:


> Fattostà che questo SUBSURFACE ,che mi creava dubbi, non è piaciuto a nessuno. Quindi ne deduco che dovrei eliminarlo da questa brochure..
> Grazie a tutti



Ciao, Jojao 

Avevo originariamente suggerito "bedrock" per "sottosuolo roccioso" (generalmente si usa per la traduzione di "strato roccioso del sottosuolo" o "sostrato roccioso) ... aspetta però madrelingua (o prof Tee ) per eventuali conferme. 

Ciao


----------



## Ste_72

Lorena1970 said:


> Io direi "rocky subsoil"  Ma concordo che lo puoi evitare se dici "heavy demolitions".
> Tee...?



I agree about rocky subsoil. I am not a geologist, but when I say "rocky subsoil" in meetings with natives, no one makes objections.


----------



## GavinW

Ste_72 said:


> I agree about rocky subsoil. I am not a geologist, but when I say "rocky subsoil" in meetings with natives, no one makes objections.



Sorry if I sound facetious, I'm just curious: If you're not a geologist, why do you have discussions with people about "rocky subsoil"? 

Brilliant thread, by the way, I really enjoyed it/am enjoying it.


----------



## Teerex51

GavinW said:


> why do you have discussions with people about "rocky subsoil"?



Because it makes for riveting repartee. 
And there's nothing inherently wrong with _rocky subsoil_, which -- amazing at it may sound -- is the same stuff you have to deal with when you break _rocky ground, _i.e., _devoid of topsoil_. 

Modern technology allows the astute operator to use the same tool on both. What will they think of next?

As for a layman discussing intricate concepts with specialists, I often find myself talking to meteorologists about "airy skies" (or "moist clouds") and watch them nod their heads patiently, eyes glazed over.


----------



## Ste_72

GavinW said:


> Sorry if I sound facetious, I'm just curious: If you're not a geologist, why do you have discussions with people about "rocky subsoil"?
> 
> Brilliant thread, by the way, I really enjoyed it/am enjoying it.



Because I'm a "_Civil works manager_" (wow!), at least so they say.
It's an exciting job. It's about speaking with people of matters that I don't know most of the time.


----------



## GavinW

Teerex51 said:


> Because it makes for riveting repartee.
> And there's nothing inherently wrong with...
> Modern technology allows...
> As for a layman....



You manage to cram in at least 3 "LOL-worthy" or "Like-worthy" battute in this one post. That's more than most can muster in a whole day! 

EDIT: @Ste: Aw, now you've spoilt it! ;-) (Just kidding! Thanks for the background info, and buon lavoro down there in Rockville!)


----------

